

First quantum jiggles detected in solid object - glennwiz
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328495.200-first-quantum-jiggles-detected-in-solid-object.html

======
yread
Jiggles, twangs... who comes up with these names?

------
Confusion
A silicon bar of 12x1x1 micrometer cooled to near absolute zero more often
takes energy from incoming photons than imparting it on the photons, once more
confirming that quantum mechanics accurately describes the experimental
system.

I think "First quantum jiggles detect in object the researchers or PR
department chose to label as 'solid'" is more accurate. I doubt an experiment
like this one hasn't been done before, because we've had the technology to do
it for quite a while. There also wasn't any reason whatsoever to doubt the
outcome. It's great that they checked, but to present it with a headline such
as this one, suggesting there is something profound about this result, is just
unwarranted.

------
itmag
It's simple: if it jiggles, it's fat.

